# North Georgia Hawg.



## Unicoidawg (Oct 24, 2012)

Decided to ride up and hunt one of my honeyholes in the Mtns. Took a new hang on stand in to replace the old one and man o man there are still acorns falling and bear poo all over the place. Got everything swapped out and set up, about 30 mins before dark I hear a limb snap up the mtn and then the leaves start rustling up that way. I got ready and sure enough out steps 5 hogs and the first one was HUGE....... I'm talking 300+, then the next couple were not far behind it sizewise. Now I'm a mile from the truck and this may be my first hog, but not my first rodeo. I picked out the smallest one and let him have it. A good buddy was a couple of ridges over and we gutted him and cut a small tree down and out we come. He weighed 55lbs dressed, but I'm fine with that becausse he'll taste good. LOL ya'll should have seen the looks we got when we came through Helen with that thing strapped to the front of my little Amigo....... priceless.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2012)

Smart hunter.
I don't blame you, I wouldn't want to drag a 300 lber over two ridges after dark.

Congratulations on your first.


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 24, 2012)

Good choice!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 25, 2012)

I saw "North Georgia Hawg" and thought you may have seen my step sister. Anyway, nice hawg. That'll be some fine eatin'.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 25, 2012)

Good job BJ and smart choice when are we cooking him ? the chicken barbecue recipe works good on hogs abot that size. Just lay him on his back and cut the ribs lose where he will lay flat on his belly then baste him like you do the chicken and cook him about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 25, 2012)

I took him out to Jerry's. He is gonna slice the loins, cut one ham to smoke and sausage the rest.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey dawg, we came thru Helen sun afternoon, and one of my buddies killed a hog, kept the head for a euro mount, and he had it strapped on the rack of his 4 wheeler.  Needless to say it was priceless rolling thru there watching everyone, specially at the restuarants.


----------



## chadf (Oct 25, 2012)

Good stuff !

Private/ public ?

Pm if u don't wanna reveal. Might b better !


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 25, 2012)

chadf said:


> Good stuff !
> 
> Private/ public ?
> 
> Pm if u don't wanna reveal. Might b better !




Public.... 95% of the northern end of White Co above Helen is National Forest.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 25, 2012)

I'dve pulled up to Paul's and had Barb pour a coldie .  That's awesome.  Next time I'm up I'm get my public land on for sure.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats on some good eats.

Hoss


----------

